# I can’t change my photo on the Uber driver app?



## Kevthegrad (Nov 12, 2017)

hate my photo. Want to update it. It won’t seem to let me. What gives ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Stop Caring. Problem Solved.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think you look great Kev


----------



## Kevthegrad (Nov 12, 2017)

Yea the pic in here is what I’m trying to upload there. Won’t let me dammit!


----------



## El Camino (Aug 27, 2017)

Kevthegrad said:


> Yea the pic in here is what I'm trying to upload there. Won't let me dammit!


I would strongly advise against this. Using your avatar here as your driver photo means that Uber can connect any comments you make here with your Uber account.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I have the same issue. My head is half chopped off on the driver app and every time I try to move the thumbnail so that my entire head is on it won't let me. So I just go around being half headless.  I've thought of contacting support and I just don't even want to deal with it so just keep put it off 

Update: After posting this I contacted uber support and complained. Well! Now I can't get into my driver app unless I update my profile pic! Not only that but I can't take a cute pic from the gallery as there's no gallery option! So I literally have to take a live hideous pic. Ugh ... Why does Uber hate me haha  I will have to take hours trying to make cheesecake out of horse shit before I can drive. The app literally won't let me on unless I do the pic so no driving until I pic up. Ugh  I recommend keeping your pic if it's not that bad


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I have the same issue. My head is half chopped off on the driver app and every time I try to move the thumbnail so that my entire head is on it won't let me. So I just go around being half headless.  I've thought of contacting support and I just don't even want to deal with it so just keep put it off
> 
> Update: After posting this I contacted uber support and complained. Well! Now I can't get into my driver app unless I update my profile pic! Not only that but I can't take a cute pic from the gallery as there's no gallery option! So I literally have to take a live hideous pic. Ugh ... Why does Uber hate me haha  I will have to take hours trying to make cheesecake out of horse shit before I can drive. The app literally won't let me on unless I do the pic so no driving until I pic up. Ugh  I recommend keeping your pic if it's not that bad


Ha ha ha ha ! That's what you get! I just lol'ed at your comment. You had one of those "listen to your instinct" moments.

Edited to add: I keep re-reading this comment, and then re-laughing. You are too much!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Ha ha ha ha ! That's what you get! I just lol'ed at your comment. You had one of those "listen to your instinct" moments.
> 
> Edited to add: I keep re-reading this comment, and then re-laughing. You are too much!


Lol 
I finally got a pic. It's quite a silhouette so I look alright. Now I see that I can edit it ... Hopefully... I don't have time to go through the rigmarole again. It took hours lol


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Lol
> I finally got a pic. It's quite a silhouette so I look alright. Now I see that I can edit it ... Hopefully... I don't have time to go through the rigmarole again. It took hours lol


Yeah once I was forced to change/update it and the stupid app wouldn't accept any of my photos from my phone's photo library. I ended up spending about 30 minutes doing my make up and getting the right lighting because I had to do a "live" shot, which pissed me off beyond belief. And I couldn't use the damn app until I got a picture in there, so I was forced to do it that way! I was pissed and I hate the photo. Ugh but who cares (judging by my comment, apparently I care!).


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yeah once I was forced to change/update it and the stupid app wouldn't accept any of my photos from my phone's photo library. I ended up spending about 30 minutes doing my make up and getting the right lighting because I had to do a "live" shot, which pissed me off beyond belief. And I couldn't use the damn app until I got a picture in there, so I was forced to do it that way! I was pissed and I hate the photo. Ugh but who cares (judging by my comment, apparently I care!).


Hahaha 
So you can relate!
It reminds me of the joke...
*looking in the mirror*
Women: ugh hideous
Men: who wouldn't want a piece of this!


----------

